
Why Andrew Zimmern Made a Food Show About Politics - spaceman26
https://www.worth.com/why-andrew-zimmern-made-a-food-show-about-politics/
======
RickJWagner
Hmmmmm, the show is on MSNBC, and it's beginning as the presidential election
heats up.

The suspense is killing me-- I wonder which side of the political aisle the
show will favor?

------
Mountain_Skies
Sounds like a detour into trendy territory for a short term gain that will
ultimately dilute his brand.

~~~
tomrod
Cashing / selling out?

For me, I think this will be interesting. Looking forward to seeing it.

------
wincy
From the headline I was hoping he’d be covering the rather weird divide of
diets that’s forming between left and right in America. How libertarians and
conservatives are exploring options like carnivore and low carb high fat
ketogenic diets, whereas more liberal sensibilities are embracing
vegetarian/vegan clean eating diets. Both have come to the conclusion that the
standard American diet is deeply flawed. It’s weird because it feels like
we’re seeing the origin of red/blue tribes with dietary restrictions as part
of the tribal taboos.

It’s hard to invite someone to dinner when there is literally no overlap in
what you eat.

~~~
vanniv
See, a show on that would actually be fascinating.

Unlike the show the article describes, which looks rather like a standard
political hate show like everything else has become.

We are, though, seeing the dietary divergence you describe. More and more food
items are either "liberal food" or "conservative food" \-- and not always just
in the vegan=blue/meat=red dimension anymore.

